# TD e-series Mutual Funds Purchasing Delay?



## Tornbysaber (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I think a lot of us on the forum purchase the TD e-series funds (especially the couch potatoes). I started buying the funds since Jan 2013 and have been buying into it every week with a dollar-cost-avg method using TD Web-Broker.

I noticed that it usually takes a few days for my order to be filled online. The period is usually 3 to 4 business days, does anyone know why that's the case?

Thanks.


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

TDWH is very slow with settling and trade dates, but don't worry you will get your price on the day you purchased. Yes it's kind of annoying, but really it makes no difference. 
I believe in the TDCT side, it takes one day to show purchases in the account. Not sure why the difference.


----------



## purple.platypus (Dec 10, 2012)

So far I've found that they show up on TD's end the next business day, but it takes about 3-4 business days for the money to actually disappear from my account. It's fine as long as you are aware of it and make sure not to accidentally spend your way into the money that's earmarked for TD.


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

I have accounts with both but I like how the TD Investment Services side works best too.
Buy and you see your funds the next day, and when I sell it's in my linked HISA the next day.
OFC with TDWH there's the abiliy to do a lot more, just not as smoothly.


----------



## Tornbysaber (Nov 25, 2012)

Ah I see, ok thanks, I guess I will just ignore the slight inconvenience on Web-broker


----------



## jumbalaya (Jan 17, 2013)

What happens if you put in an order outside of trading hours? Will you get the price of that day?


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

There's a cut-off time, 3PM EST on a business day with TD Investment Services, after which it will be at the next business day's closing price.

I'm not sure if it's the same with TDWH, I've heard 4PM EST mentioned, (could be as long as the back office gets it processed before 4PM, so you'd still want to put in the order before then?) but don't quote me on that because I don't recall seeing documentation on it, maybe someone else here knows if it's the same as with TDIS or not.


----------



## jumbalaya (Jan 17, 2013)

so it'd be pretty risky to do that eh? I can't trade at work 

good thing I'm buying long term


----------



## Barwelle (Feb 23, 2011)

mrPPincer said:


> 3PM*** on a business day with TD Investment Services, after which it will be at the next business day's closing price.


* Depending where you are, of course. That's Eastern time. So, say you're in Alberta (like me), the cutoff is at 1pm.

edit: 



> so it'd be pretty risky to do that eh?


For a couch potato, you're not *supposed* to care about that. And the price difference from one day to the next won't make much of a difference in the long run.

I don't even think about mine. I just have it automatically set to buy some every Tuesday.

I save some money for rebalancing, and with that I do try to put it in after the markets have dropped a bit. But the majority of my contributions are set on a regular schedule.


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

I use the site linked below to look at the futures in the morning, and if I'm working that day and the futures look down, I'll sometimes make the purchase before work if I had one planned.

http://www.bloomberg.com/markets/stocks/futures/


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

mrPPincer said:


> There's a cut-off time, 3PM EST on a business day with TD Investment Services, after which it will be at the next business day's closing price.
> 
> I'm not sure if it's the same with TDWH, I've heard 4PM EST mentioned, (could be as long as the back office gets it processed before 4PM, so you'd still want to put in the order before then?) but don't quote me on that because I don't recall seeing documentation on it, maybe someone else here knows if it's the same as with TDIS or not.


I've asked at various institutions and they said the posted times are there for guarantees, they always do their best and quite often for their own products even orders submitted a bit before 4pm will go through same day.
4pm is a hard cut off time as that is when the exchange closes.


----------



## purple.platypus (Dec 10, 2012)

purple.platypus said:


> So far I've found that they show up on TD's end the next business day, but it takes about 3-4 business days for the money to actually disappear from my account. It's fine as long as you are aware of it and make sure not to accidentally spend your way into the money that's earmarked for TD.


This may be an exaggeration on my part. It seems like most things are showing up at close of trading the day I trigger them, or _at worst _the next business day, and the delay before the funds disappear from my ING account is also somewhat less than 3 business days (can be as little as one).


----------



## purple.platypus (Dec 10, 2012)

jumbalaya said:


> so it'd be pretty risky to do that eh? I can't trade at work
> 
> good thing I'm buying long term


You don't day trade with index funds :hopelessness:. In fact, if you're smart, you don't day trade period. I may be new to this world but I know _that_.


----------



## jumbalaya (Jan 17, 2013)

sorry, I meant buy.


----------

